
From Zero to Jitsi Meet in 30 Minutes - cimnine
https://brainfood.xyz/post/20200323-jitsi/
======
Nextgrid
The problem with a lot of self-hosted services isn't the initial configuration
but the maintenance and monitoring.

This tutorial explains how to install it, that's fine - that was never the
problem. How do you keep it up to date? How do you get alerted of newly
uncovered vulnerabilities so you can patch _before_ you get compromised? How
do you monitor it so you know if someone's got root on the box and is silently
listening into your calls?

Regarding Jitsi Meet specifically, I looked at the code thinking I could use
it and the whole thing kinda left a sour taste in my mouth. Why does it need
an XMPP server? How am I supposed to configure the permissions on them so it
doesn't get pwned or starts being used by uninvited guests for nasty
conversations without my knowledge? Etc... the attack surface also seems huge.

